

[video] WebGL Techniques And Performance - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/javascript/google-io-2011-webgl-techniques-and-performance/

======
lostbit
Embarassing... Windows Update at 10:15.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQ8rKGTVlg&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQ8rKGTVlg&feature=player_embedded#t=617s)

